
Three hacker groups linked to $18m Bangladesh bank heist - jackgavigan
http://cio.economictimes.indiatimes.com/news/digital-security/three-hacker-groups-linked-to-18-million-bangladesh-bank-heist/52232853
======
gjolund
It was $81m, not $18m.

